# Blu-Ray Question



## JDowney (Feb 11, 2009)

Does anyone know of any Blu-Ray player that is 16 inches or LESS in width? Length, cost, and height are not important to me...

Ideally, the Blu-Ray player should also play avi, mp3 and mkv files.

Thank you for your help!

Regards
Jeff


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

The Sony PS3 is about 13" wide. I don't know which other formats it can play.


----------



## JDowney (Feb 11, 2009)

Thank you! I will check one out tonight...


----------

